# Dubbel werkwoord als één concept (laten zien, ...)



## ThomasK

Het lijkt mij dat Nederlands (en Engels, Duits, ...) bepaalde begrippen kunnen uitdrukken met dubbele infinitieven, die als zodanig - lijkt mij - een apart lemma zouden kunnen vormen en die soms door één werkwoord vervangen/uitgedrukt kunnen worden. Ik denk aan: _*laten zien* _(tonen), _*laten zitten* _(soms: verlaten),* laten weten *(signaleren),_* laten verstaan*_ (insinueren, ...), _*leren kennen* _(kennismaken/...[één woord?]).

Er zijn andere vaste combinaties (collocaties?) die voor NT2-studenten interessant kunnen zijn omdat ze zo idiomatisch zijn.  Ik denk aan:_ gaan zitten/liggen _misschien_ blijven zitten/liggen_, _even kijken_ (have a look), ...

Zien jullie er nog andere, die in de eerste categorie zouden passen (of in de tweede)?


----------



## eno2

horen zeggen/vernomen.

Ik heb het van horen zeggen betekent toch niet hetzelfde als ik heb het vernomen, dat meerdere betekenissen bezit.



> 1 met het gehoor waarnemen= horen
> 2 te weten komen, geïnformeerd worden



Ik heb het voelen aankomen

Ik heb staan kijken.

Ik heb liggen denken.

Het ziet er naar uit dat buiten de zintuiglijke sfeer de voorbeelden moeilijker  te vinden zullen  vallen. (Meteen DRIE INFINITIEVEN  op een rij) .


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake _Ik heb XXX horen zeggen_: je hebt gelijk dat 'ik heb horen zeggen' niet perfect hetzelfde is als 'vernemen' (2), maar ik zie het als verwante begrippen.

_Voelen, staan, liggen_, ...: die kunnen we met héél véél werkwoorden orden gecombineerd en zijn daarom volgens mij meestal niet idiomatisch - en dus hier minder interessant. Maar er zijn er een aantal als "*laten vallen'*" (drop), mogelijks "*voelen aankomen*", die volgens mij al niet meer zo letterlijk te interpreteren zijn en dus idiomatischer zijn. "_Te vinden zijn_" lijkt mij een andere categorie, maar ik zie het ook als een idiomatisch word.


----------



## Red Arrow

Vergeet ook niet zitten blijven / blijven zitten in de betekenis van 'niet naar het volgende schooljaar gaan'.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk!!!

BTW: het gebruik van 'blijven' (_blijven liggen, blijven zitten_, ..., als zodanig) in het Nederlands is ook vaak nieuw voor anderstaligen...


----------



## eno2

Zitten blijven kan wel een bevel zijn....
Blijven zitten ook.


----------



## ThomasK

Natuurlijk, en dat lijkt mij een tweede betekenis. iets als 'niet opstaan'.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat ik er nog een heb: "*laten vallen*" (to drop)...

Eventueel: "zich laten vertellen hebben" (een soort 'vernemen', maar toch...), "laten lopen/ draaien" (bv. een opname), ... Maar ik aarzel hierbij.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Was _komen opdagen_ al genoemd?


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, maar ik aarzel een beetje omdat het maar een variant lijkt van "opdagen". Het lijkt mij geen specifieke betekenis te hebben in vergelijking met "opdagen".

Ik dacht ook nog aan "laten staan" en "laten liggen", die in het Engels gewoon vertaald worden als "leave", maar ze lijken mij te weinig specifiek, te weinig apart qua betekenis...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Het lijkt mij geen specifieke betekenis te hebben in vergelijking met "opdagen".


Jawel, zie discussie van een aantal dagen terug. _Opdagen_ heeft één vaak voorkomende betekenis die met _komen_ wordt gecombineerd en een paar minder gebruikelijke betekenissen die zonder _komen_ worden gebruikt.


----------



## ThomasK

Je kan gelijk hebben. Ik bekijk het nog even!


----------



## ThomasK

Deze vond ik ook nog, vermoedelijk nog niet vermeld:
- het (niet) zien zitten
- laten staan (zitten)


----------



## eno2

Geboren zien worden....



Nee, dat is niet 'één concept'. Sorry.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht wel even aan "zien liggen/staan/...", vermoedelijk synoniem van "opmerken"... Ben niet heel zeker of dat in een categorie past met "laten vallen".


----------



## eno2

Zien komen, zien gaan, zien worden, zien doden. Het zijn in elk geval allemaal vervangende infinitieven


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord met je laatste term, maar ik zou mijn combinaties toch nog onderscheiden van de jouwe, al blijf ik met onzekerheid. Ik zoek naar een criterium: de jouwe zou je volgens mij letterlijk kunnen vertalen in het Engels, de mijne niet. Lijkt dat steek te houden?


----------



## eno2

De jouwe vormen een subcategorie  vanwege de eis ze door éen begrip te kunnen vervangen  . 
In feite heeft het ene niet met het andere te maken. (Als ik het goed heb.)


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, maar mijn vraag ging wel over dubbele verba (dubbele inf. ook) die één concept vormen.


----------

